# Mating H. grandis



## Peloquin (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there anything in particular to do with them, eg. temp, humidity, etc...or is it just a case of bung 'em together and let them get on with it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2005)

They are easy to mate. Mate them just like say a chinese. Place the male on a surface and let him calm down. Once he does take your female and place her several inches in front of him and make her walk away from him. If he is ready he should jump right on.


----------



## Peloquin (Aug 21, 2005)

I thougt it was but had no luck so far.

The male moulted out on the 6th of August and the female 2 weeks before him so I would have thought they were both ready for it by now.

Any special temps to achive?

My room is kept at around 74 deg.

I'll try again in a bit.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds like your room is a bit cool actually. Give them more time. I would at least wait until they have been adults for at least a month. I found them very easy to mate.


----------

